# Stuck in a hard place, need advice



## JeffwScott (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is a brief history:

Work gave me a Samsung Galaxy SII (GT-I9100M) to use for checking mail (exchange account). The phone came with gingerbread.
In the summer my carrier, Bell Mobility, released an upgrade to the phone to ICS v4.0.3. After I upgraded my mail would no longer work (would give an error about some security settings not active, even though everything should have been). I contacted my work IT department and they said that I would need v4.0.4 for my exchange account to work on ICS. Right after that I called bell and asked when they would be upgrading to v4.0,4 and the guy on the phone told me November 2012.

Well I waited all that time and now they tell me no update is in the works. So I essentially have a phone that, while good, can't get my work e-mail for some unknown reason.

The only thing I can think to do is to put 4.0.4 on my phone through another means like flashing it with a ROM from this site. I have used this site successfully to flash my TouchPad with ICS, so I'm sort of familiar with the process.

I would assume that my phone is "locked" but i'm not sure what that really means. *Can someone please give me the the 411 on what I may need to do?* Is it even possible to flash the GT-I9100M from Bell Canada? I was reading some info on flashing it to CM10 but the site said it was only for GT-I9100 (my model number has an "M" at the end does that make a difference?)

Any, help would be appreciated at this point as neither Samsung or Bell can offer me anything.

Thanks,
- Jeff


----------

